# Talking Spear Head Skulls Very Cool



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

This is incredible, and I don't know why I haven't seen or heard anything about these. They say 12 different phrases, 6 as a good skull or by flipping a switch, 6 as a bad skull. They boast being weather proof and activated by motion and takes 3 "AA" batteries. I really love the jaw movement on these.

These look like a great thing to hack. The first thing I'd do is get the spear off of him and see what makes it tick. Anyone know of a source for them besides Ebay?

Check out the one on YouTube at this link:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I just came across those at a party store called 1/2 off card shop, but they don't have a web site that I can find that you can buy from.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I saw those as well, sort of flew in under my radar.

Thought they were cool, then forgot about them...


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone know if they are close to life size like a Bucky skull? Until I get my animated bucky and VSA software up and running, I'd love to attach one of those to my skeleton.

There is one on Ebay and the price isn't bad but the shipping is through the roof and I wouldn't pay that much. If you type in search words, "Animatronic robot Talking Skull Halloween Graveyard NIB" you'll be able to see it and the videos they have.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

The ones that I saw were not life sized... more shrunken head size...


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

saw these at menards.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Moon Dog said:


> The ones that I saw were not life sized... more shrunken head size...


Thanks for the information Moon Dog...if they are that small I'd have no use for them.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

The ones that I saw, were about half to 3/4 life size... not good enough to use on a skeleton,
but real good to use as path markers if they weren't so expensive... good item to check on
during the after halloween sales.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I saw these at Walgreens. I'll take a closer look and let you know.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I liked the idea that they were motion activated. Thought about the same thing, using along the walkway!


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

OK, I'm getting dressed and heading over to Walgreens to check these out.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Alright, I checked them out (forgot my camera, darn it). They sell for $15 at my local Walgreens. The skull is the same one we've seen used in some other props. Though it is not "FULL" size, it was bigger than I expected after reading some of the posts here. 

I didn't buy one today (I suspect they will go on sale because it's one of the few thing that currently isn't), but I may get one for the end of the driveway to great my ToTs.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I'll pick one up and see what they're like.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I was able to pick one of these skulls up. It's actually a little smaller than the animated skull seen at Michael's, which is really the same skull most are using this year, just programmed with different sayings. The jaw and audio were really very good and better than any of the retail talking skulls I've seen this year. It had nice crystal clear audio. I'd say the jaw movement about rivals that of any good autotalk board or at least this one that I have. I placed it on one of my 33" Bucky-type skeleton's that I purchased at Walmart. The head is a bit out of scale, but I may leave it on him. I'd say a 48" tall Bucky would be perfect scale for this little head. 

With the flick of a switch, it'll say 6 nice halloween sayings, flick it another way, it'll say 6 more sinister sayings with a nice echo thrown in. The spear thing pulls off leaving a nice area to attach it to something else. The motion sensor on the example I have doesn't seem very sensitive, but it also has a manual trigger button on about a 24" cord. I'm keeping it for sure.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

That'll teach ya to listen to me!  

Glad you ended up liking them!


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

They are on sale this week - buy one get one 50% off (two for $22.48)


----------

